# Chattahoochee Bend WMA.... State Park



## high tech. hunter (Mar 21, 2009)

Just heard that there will only be a 4 day, 75 hunter, adult/youth only quota hunt on this land in November this year. 
In 2010 there will be a 3 day quota hunt only.
 No more WMA designation so no more small game or turkey hunting in 2010 on either. 
 Construction of the State Park on this land will begin this summer and will open for use in the Spring of 2010.


----------



## hawgrider1200 (Mar 21, 2009)

*?????*



high tech. hunter said:


> Just heard that there will only be a 4 day, 75 hunter, adult/youth only quota hunt on this land in November this year.
> In 2010 there will be a 3 day quota hunt only.
> No more WMA designation so no more small game or turkey hunting in 2010 on either.
> Construction of the State Park on this land will begin this summer and will open for use in the Spring of 2010.


Sir where do u get ur information? How do we know it's reliable? U say u heard this. Did u actually hear this or read it somewhere?


----------



## christianhunter (Mar 21, 2009)

He probably read it in our local Newspaper,I'm from Coweta County
also.I don't know about the info he gave above.They are going for a State Park,very much like MacIntosh Wildlife Refuge in Carroll County.When they achieve that, there will be no hunting per our local Press.That is why they had the Slaughter this year.I mean think about it.That many people all season long,The deer were slaughtered."Friends of Georgia State Parks",I don't know if it's an organization or what,are the ring leaders for the Parks future.I mean they had 80 people to show up at the meeting,for the plans for the future of the park.How many hunters show up in numbers like that,we just sit on our thumbs.Compare it to water in a bucket.The water in the bucket, is the hunting land we have left.There is only one problem,The bucket has a hole in it,and the water is rapidly running out.


----------



## high tech. hunter (Mar 21, 2009)

1.  Heard it from the new DNR Commissioner himself, Chris Clark, while I was up at the Atlanta DNR office March 12th. 
2.   Also heard it again here Wednesday from senior DNR staff who were here canoeing the 7 miles of the park river finalizing boat ramp locations for the park.  
3.  Also saw the story about it in the Times Herald paper today quoting Rep. Lynn Smith from Coweta Co. 
 Some pretty reliable sources I'd say.. Sir.


----------



## Greene728 (Mar 22, 2009)

Yep its official! No more free for all slaughter fests!!!

Adult/Child hunts with a quota of 75. 4 days in 2009 and 3 in 2010.


----------



## Paymaster (Mar 23, 2009)

Congratulations


----------



## Greene728 (Mar 23, 2009)

*Thanks!!!*

State may limit hunting in Chattahoochee Park
By Sarah Fay Campbell

The Times-Herald

The Georgia Department of Natural Resources has heard the pleas of Coweta County and its residents, and is recommending only limited hunting on the Chattahoochee Bend State Park property in 2009 and 2010. 

Chris Clark, the commissioner-select of the Georgia Department of Natural Resources, informed State Rep. Lynn Smith of Newnan about the proposed changes last week. 

The proposal is to only open the park property to hunting for four days in 2009. Those days will only be for "adult/child" hunts, and there will be a quota of 75 deer. In 2010, hunting will be limited to three days. The hunt dates will coincide with local school vacation periods to encourage youth participation in hunting, Clark told Smith. Adult/child hunts are team hunts where a licensed adult hunts with a child under 16. No adults unaccompanied by children will be able to participate in the hunts. 

Plans are to construct the park over the next two years.

The nearly 3,000-acre park property was opened to hunting last summer. It was open every day during deer season. By late December, approximately 2,300 hunters had spent time on the park property. There were 231 deer harvested by Dec. 19.

The park was also opened for small game season, which ended Feb. 28. The property is currently open for turkey season, which began March 21 and runs through May 15.

The park property was opened to hunting last year because of an extreme problem with deer overpopulation, and as a way to give hunters new places to hunt. There were no serious injuries, but there were many complaints by neighbors, regarding hunters not following the rules for safety zones. Coweta County Sheriff Mike Yeager said that one resident's dog was shot. 

In December, county officials urged the DNR to put limits on hunting.

"The hunting regulations in place for this past hunting season were successful in reducing the overabundant deer herd, but we realized other problems," Clark said. "This change provides the appropriate mechanism for maintenance of the deer herd, and adult/child framework is consistent with the department's hunter recruitment efforts," Clark said. 

"Finally," Clark said in his e-mail to Smith, "this change is responsive to public desires expressed and comments shared by you, the sheriff, county commissioners, and others through the department's public participation process," Clark said.



After the beating the herd took down there last year this is what needs to be done. Also these are just proposed changes but will most likely take effect. This will be a great place to carry a youngster with a good chance at seeing some deer with the possibility of a good one. Glad too see it myself and hope some kids get to score on a great oppertunity just dont know if the herd will be back up to some good numbers in just a year after the mass killing this past year. 231 is what was signed out and there is no telling how many were wounded and not recovered and taken out without being signed out. Good job DNR in making needed changes and putting kids first in those changes!!!


----------



## Paymaster (Mar 23, 2009)

That's all well and good but please realize that Parent/Child hunts,while great for kids are not good management tools,IMO. If you look at most at most WMA's/SPs with P/C hunts, there are other hunts as well. There will not be enough harvest on P/C hunts to maintain the herd at healthy levels. I am for all the P/C hunts that the State can provide. We need more of them, but I don't think that P/C hunts will provide the management need. My guess is that in a few years Chatt Bend will need another thinning and maybe a firearms quota will be offered. Also, don't think that the local adjoining landowners will be silent during P/C hunts. Nope,I think the cries will go up again,but we will see.


----------



## dominantpredator (Mar 23, 2009)

No crying here....we support the Parent /child hunt 100%. Would have liked to have seen a disabled hunters hunt as well. As far as management of the herd, I believe 2300 people killed enough deer in the area for a while. The old neighborhood will be back peaceful and without 24/7 infiltration of a whole bunch of arrogant and irresponsible hunters. I know that there were some decent, respectful people hunting down there; but, we would soon not to have them either if we have to put up with all the morons that came as well. The state messed up BIG TIME, by not having quota hunts in the first place. However, irresposibility in following game laws and county ordinances.






Paymaster said:


> That's all well and good but please realize that Parent/Child hunts,while great for kids are not good management tools,IMO. If you look at most at most WMA's/SPs with P/C hunts, there are other hunts as well. There will not be enough harvest on P/C hunts to maintain the herd at healthy levels. I am for all the P/C hunts that the State can provide. We need more of them, but I don't think that P/C hunts will provide the management need. My guess is that in a few years Chatt Bend will need another thinning and maybe a firearms quota will be offered. Also, don't think that the local adjoining landowners will be silent during P/C hunts. Nope,I think the cries will go up again,but we will see.


----------



## meherg (Mar 23, 2009)

Only complaint what about the handicap this would also be a great place for those also


----------



## toolmkr20 (Mar 23, 2009)

Bow only!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Codeydog (Mar 24, 2009)

Bow only gets my vote as well except they can carry on the adult/child quota hunts without a problem.


----------



## C.Killmaster (Mar 25, 2009)

There were a few mistakes in that article.  It should be a 4 day hunt in 2009 and 2010, not 3 days in 2010.  Also, the quota should be 75 hunters, not 75 deer.


----------



## Lindseys Grandpa (Mar 25, 2009)

I work in this county and i do not think anyone was ready for the amount of pressure this area received and that caused a lot of problems, hopefully next year will be better. Also when the boat ramp is put in and open you will need to be very carefull this section of river is full of rocks without due care i can see a heap of damaged boats.


----------



## striper commander (Mar 25, 2009)

I am suprised they are putting a boat ramp on it when there is already one on 16.


----------



## bubbafowler (Mar 26, 2009)

300mag said:


> I am suprised they are putting a boat ramp on it when there is already one on 16.



unless you have a jet motor or a go devil style, you cant get back up to the boat ramp on 16 under normal water condtions if you go past plant yates.


----------



## Paymaster (Apr 1, 2009)

dominantpredator said:


> No crying here....we support the Parent /child hunt 100%. Would have liked to have seen a disabled hunters hunt as well. As far as management of the herd, I believe 2300 people killed enough deer in the area for a while. The old neighborhood will be back peaceful and without 24/7 infiltration of a whole bunch of arrogant and irresponsible hunters. I know that there were some decent, respectful people hunting down there; but, we would soon not to have them either if we have to put up with all the morons that came as well. The state messed up BIG TIME, by not having quota hunts in the first place. However, irresposibility in following game laws and county ordinances.




Well I can tell ya , you ain't seen nothin yet. Wait until the park is finished and all those hikers , bikers and horseback riders hit the trails. Gonna be a hoot!


----------



## scambooger (Apr 6, 2009)

CCSD might end up having to keep an officer there 24/7 to field all the calls


----------



## Corey (Apr 22, 2009)

Paymaster said:


> Well I can tell ya , you ain't seen nothin yet. Wait until the park is finished and all those hikers , bikers and horseback riders hit the trails. Gonna be a hoot!



At least they will be able to go to the park and get 
a hug from the hippies and tree huggers.. 

(The trees and animals are free thank you mother 
nature we love you...Rose Mary, Tiger Lilly and I 
are going down to soak our toes in the river of 
life...yippee!!)  

Bow only sounds like a good idea to me.


----------



## Paymaster (Apr 22, 2009)

Corey said:


> At least they will be able to go to the park and get
> a hug from the hippies and tree huggers..
> 
> (The trees and animals are free thank you mother
> ...


----------



## high tech. hunter (Apr 22, 2009)

DNR is putting in 2 boat ramps with floating fishing piers at each.   One at the BEND in the river near the proposed Phase two,  $2M. River Lodge site and another 7 miles later near the power line 2.4 miles West of Flat Rock Rd. close to the Southern park boundary.


----------



## Corey (Apr 24, 2009)

I had reather them use that money and finish up all this 
freaking road constuction!!


----------



## SwampMoss (Apr 24, 2009)

Who is funding the park?  If the DNR is funding it, where did they get the money?  They are talking about closing WMA's due to lack of money, but they have money for a park.


----------



## Paymaster (Apr 25, 2009)

Probably was funded years earlier before the economy went south.


----------



## DT. (Aug 28, 2009)

Just think of the building BOOM that area is very likly to experience.

Builders creed- Some people see trees, I see money!

Ha! those people had complains about scores of hunters and a dog was shot. Thats nothing in comparison to the loss of culture they are about to experience. 

I bet when a State park is put in that people will want to live close to hiking, biking trails, boat ramps and quota hunts.

Is area use to be out of the way, no more.


----------



## BubbaD (Aug 31, 2009)

Well Little Dude and I put in for the quota. Hopefully we will get drawn. We will have to see. By that time in Nov. we will be ready to look at some different landscape. Be neat to meet and talk with other little dude hunters.

Is access still granted to scout prior to the hunt?


----------

